
Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth 109 controversy - Iuz
http://kotaku.com/the-binding-of-isaacs-new-secrets-sound-completely-nuts-1740324627
======
Iuz
Just as a clarification: The developer realeased a patch on the 109 hour.

